# Question on German Shep at Missouri Dog Auction May 18, 2013



## tsume_is_mine (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello all! I am new to the forums. I was curious if any rescues are going to the Southwest Auction in Wheaton, MI? Link: Auction1

One female German Shepherd listed. I am absolutely disgusted with the dog milling business!


----------

